# Candle-Flex molds



## PerryBee

Asking anybody that has a lot of experience using the Candle-Flex molds, how long do they last? Are you getting dozens of pours or hundreds? In particular I'm thinking of the taper molds. Does the constant rewicking wear the silicon out? I've noticed on two of mine that the silicone used to hold the wick tightly in place after securing the wick at the other end but lately not so much. I may have to clamp the wick where it comes through the silicone to keep things on the straight and narrow. Comments?:scratch:
Perry


----------



## GaSteve

We have over 100 pours in a few candle flex molds -- a few dozen in others. The only thing we've noticed is that some of the more ornate candles tend to start sticking after a lot of use. Haven't had any problems with the tapers and they get used the most.

Mann-Lake recommends washing them thoroughly with something like Dawn dish soap every so often. They also sell a spray release agent they claim is specifically for their molds -- I'm not sure it's not standard candle release agent.

More importantly, you shouldn't have to be constantly rewicking. We buy wick on a huge spool to get it cheaper, then fill a bunch of small spools to continuously feed the molds. Pulling the candle out will pull new wick into the mold. You only have to re-wick when the small spool runs out.

You may be able to do some repair to the wick hole with something like silicone caulk -- not sure. I would call Mann-Lake for advice on that.


----------



## honeybeecreations

*flex molds*

these are the best, but expensive. we have poured ours well over 200+ times...the more time you re-wick...the moreyou open the wick hole....all of our molds have their own spool of wick


----------



## beekeeper_sd

GaSteve said:


> We have over 100 pours in a few candle flex molds -- a few dozen in others. The only thing we've noticed is that some of the more ornate candles tend to start sticking after a lot of use. Haven't had any problems with the tapers and they get used the most.
> 
> Mann-Lake recommends washing them thoroughly with something like Dawn dish soap every so often. They also sell a spray release agent they claim is specifically for their molds -- I'm not sure it's not standard candle release agent.
> 
> More importantly, you shouldn't have to be constantly rewicking. We buy wick on a huge spool to get it cheaper, then fill a bunch of small spools to continuously feed the molds. Pulling the candle out will pull new wick into the mold. You only have to re-wick when the small spool runs out.
> 
> You may be able to do some repair to the wick hole with something like silicone caulk -- not sure. I would call Mann-Lake for advice on that.



I have poured hundreds of candles in my silicone molds. In fact, that's the only kind I use and I love them. I have never washed my molds and have never felt the need to either. As for releasant, go to your local hardware store and get 100% silicone spray. Works great and is much cheaper than candle release. 
Some of my wick holes seem to be pretty loose but I have never had them leak.


----------



## palmerbee1629

Where do the CandleFlex molds come from?


----------



## honeyshack

mann Lake makes and sells the candle flex molds


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Mann Lakes Flex molds have lasted me multiple hundreds of pours and still working just fine. Keep them clean and they will last.


----------



## palmerbee1629

honeyshack said:


> mann Lake makes and sells the candle flex molds


Really? I thought pouring polyurethane is pretty toxic and dangerous. I didn't know you could do that in the states still. I thought they came from China or somewhere in Asia


----------



## honeyman46408

They are made of Silacone rubber


----------



## palmerbee1629

Hmm...now I am really confused. I thought Silicone Rubber was white and flexible and not as dense as Polyurethane. The brown one I have is much harder and I thought it was polyurethane.


----------



## honeyman46408

Different companys have different colors I have some that is white some blue and some purple this is the one I like best.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Candlemaking/c1237/index.html


----------



## Hooligan

I am just getting started to make my own candles. I purchased the flex molds from Mann Lake. I do have one question...I watched a man on you tube spray his molds with pam to keep them from sticking. What would you suggest to a beginner? I have seen silicone spray mentioned, as well as the candle release spray. I need some advice!


----------



## beekeeper_sd

Don't use Pam. It bubbles on the surface of your mold and them makes your candle bumpy. Use the silicone spray instead. I don't use it every time, just when the candles start to stick. 

I agree that it is much easier to have your taper molds wicked with their own spool of wick. It's a little expensive initially but you don't have to buy wick very often. Also, depending on the amount of molds you pour at one time, it's helpful to have your molds in some type of mold holder. My husband built me a holder out of wood that holds 12 taper molds. Works great!


----------



## zsbees

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> Mann Lakes Flex molds have lasted me multiple hundreds of pours and still working just fine. Keep them clean and they will last.


Have you used Mann Lakes flex mold for taper candles? I am unsure of how to get the wick to the other end. How would you feed it through such a long tube? Just ordered 3 of them..


----------



## odfrank

zsbees said:


> Have you used Mann Lakes flex mold for taper candles? I am unsure of how to get the wick to the other end. How would you feed it through such a long tube? Just ordered 3 of them..


Make or buy a stiff wire wick pulling tool.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

We have used flex molds and similar for years and have gotten hundreds of pours from some. We do not use sprays of any kind. We use pvc tubes bundled together as holders.
For tapers, you can purchase long wicking needles or make your own with a piece of heavy wire. We use a spool of wick for each mold so it only needs to be pulled through initially. Pulling the candle out pulls the next length of wick through and is much easier on the mold than running the needle through for every pour.
Sheri


----------



## rkwday

JohnK and Sheri said:


> We have used flex molds and similar for years and have gotten hundreds of pours from some. We do not use sprays of any kind. We use pvc tubes bundled together as holders.
> For tapers, you can purchase long wicking needles or make your own with a piece of heavy wire. We use a spool of wick for each mold so it only needs to be pulled through initially. Pulling the candle out pulls the next length of wick through and is much easier on the mold than running the needle through for every pour.
> Sheri


Hi, do you have a picture of how you prop up the taper molds? Unfortunately the mold holder that Dadant sells has holes too small for the Mann Lake molds.

Thank you,
Rhonda


----------



## PerryBee

Homemade, but easy to make.










rkwday said:


> Hi, do you have a picture of how you prop up the taper molds? Unfortunately the mold holder that Dadant sells has holes too small for the Mann Lake molds.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rhonda


----------



## rkwday

That is fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------

